

Ira Glass on killing your startup idea - Tawheed
http://www.tawheedkader.com/2010/05/ira-glass-on-killing-your-startup-idea/

======
warwick
Make sure you watch the next video in the series. It's about the gap between
the ambition of what you want to make and the reality of what you're actually
producing, and how the good taste that got you into creating will result in
you feeling disappointed with your output while you're honing your craft.

